# Lake Trout Fishing on Lake Huron - Harbor Beach



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Perfect day on the water.


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

Great job out there guys, enjoyed the video.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Splendid job captain and crew!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Very cool video. Looks like a fun crew and time !


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. We really enjoyed ourselves, days like that are lasting memories!


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice job. Good work on the video.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Love HB!

Took the bike up yesterday and found the Harbor at less than 50%.

Sad! Some of the restaurants closed and up for sale. I still remember a waiting list at the marina....

Now Lexington was a beehive of activity. A brew house, plenty of shops and many more places to oil the tongue!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Shoeman said:


> Love HB!
> 
> Took the bike up yesterday and found the Harbor at less than 50%.
> 
> ...


I imagine this helps Lexington out just a bit. 
http://lexingtonvillagetheatre.com/


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

While the marina is loaded with boats, you still find yourself getting in line when the fishing is good!


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Ohh snap!! Had no idea about the nice watering holes. I don't think I will get bored.


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

Very Nice Video Guys what a way to spend time with your dad.
Hope to be over there in a couple weeks for a week camping and hope fishing.
Great job


----------

